# Setting up a Bait box for swarms



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I am not new to bee keeping, have had hives for many years. I also have collected swarms. I want to try to catch a swarm in a baited box.
I have LGO and a box with frames in it.
I can not climb much but can get a box on my lower roof.
Any suggestions???


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Put it where you can. But if it gets incredibly hot there they may avoid the box. I like to put them in treestands when possible. I've also caught them 3 feet off the ground but I do better when they are 10 feet up or so. 

I take a 1 x 4 and screw it to the side of the box. In the top of the 1 x 4 I drill a 1/2 inch hole to hang it in a tree off of a 3 inch nail. I can get them 7 to 8 feet off the ground by doing it this way or use a small step ladder and you can get them 10 feet without leaving the ground more then 2 feet. Good luck and get that box up soon!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks;
I'm also from Ohio and wonder what part your in, I'm in North East corner Ashtabula County.


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> I take a 1 x 4 and screw it to the side of the box...


Sounds like a much better method than trying to climb the tree carrying both rope and the nuc! I have a few to put out this weekend, so I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

BenFranklin, pm sent

Geebob, I actually make it nice and long. I hang it by a nail and run a screw in the bottom of the 1/4 to the tree to keep it from flapping in the wind. I catch more swarms in 10 frame boxes then nucs but by all means use what you have!


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Put them where you can. I had one sitting on my porch, waiting to get new frames in it with the lid ****eyed on it and bees moved in this past weekend. Only 2 feet from the ground! I've had them work at many different elevations. I'm not so hung up on the elevation thing. I've seen bees move in water meter boxes and under hollow tree trunks. I think it's more important to be safe and put it in a place you can comfortably handle it.

I also build 5 frame nucs and they work fine. I make a nuc holder from a 4' piece of 1X4 and screw a piece of 2X4 and 1X4 flat on it to it to make a shelf for the nuke. I screw in two screw eyes one above and one below and use a black rubber bungee cord to hold the nuc on the shelf. Then when I want to move it, all I have to do is unhook the bungee cord and haul it off. I leave the holders in place year round and replace the nucs as necessary. The holders are typically scrap lumber and you can buy 5 packs of the bungee cords for a few dollars.


----------

